# Do you guys think anyone could potentially have elite SOF level fitness?



## danteh (28 Nov 2016)

First off I understand that it is as much (if not more) mental fitness and endurance rather than physical fitness but no one can deny that it plays a huge role in the role of an operator. In my opinion mental fatigue can be lowered through lack of physical fatigue. Someone who is struggling to keep up physically is going to be mentally drained alot faster than someone who isn't struggling.

So a debate came up today at work questioning whether or not any current member of the CF could potentially work their way up and breeze through the physical aspects of selection. We used JTF2 as the topic but really any elite level group ie Delta, Seals, SAS etc. A few people thought that genetics plays a huge role. To be able to have the muscular strength and endurance, aerobic capacity and power, anaerobic capacity, and the cardio to be successful requires a certain type of person. I (having horrible genetics in terms of athleticism) argued that any person could potentially train their way up to be successful but it would take alot of time and dedication. For example, to train for both strength and endurance side by side would require a quite unique routine making sure each are getting equal focus.

It was an interesting debate so I ask you guys. If you look around your work, do you think anyone of your coworkers (with the dedication and will to succeed) could potentially work their way up and pass selection? Or does it require a certain type of person?


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 Nov 2016)

Obviously it is, because they don't take people for JTF2 from off the street, and then make them fit to their standard.

They take troops of all sorts whom have worked hard enough to get both physically and mentally fit, put them through selection, and then off to SOTC.

There's not really much to debate, anyone can do it, just requires the right attitude and dedication.

Now, having the warrior mindset to be successful in SOF, is a whole other story. That can be built, but usually you already have to be an A-Type personality.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2016)

I've had a good friend (non-military), who was very much overweight in college turn his life around by changing his diet, gastric bypass and working out diligently. He's now benching 2 plates a side, and easily passing the police fitness test while working for CBSA.

Mental attitude and willpower sorted his life around, that's all it takes.


----------



## ballz (28 Nov 2016)

danteh said:
			
		

> First off I understand that it is as much (if not more) mental fitness and endurance rather than physical fitness but no one can deny that it plays a huge role in the role of an operator. In my opinion mental fatigue can be lowered through lack of physical fatigue. Someone who is struggling to keep up physically is going to be mentally drained alot faster than someone who isn't struggling.
> 
> So a debate came up today at work questioning whether or not any current member of the CF could potentially work their way up and breeze through the physical aspects of selection. We used JTF2 as the topic but really any elite level group ie Delta, Seals, SAS etc. A few people thought that genetics plays a huge role. To be able to have the muscular strength and endurance, aerobic capacity and power, anaerobic capacity, and the cardio to be successful requires a certain type of person. I (having horrible genetics in terms of athleticism) argued that any person could potentially train their way up to be successful but it would take alot of time and dedication. For example, to train for both strength and endurance side by side would require a quite unique routine making sure each are getting equal focus.
> 
> It was an interesting debate so I ask you guys. If you look around your work, do you think anyone of your coworkers (with the dedication and will to succeed) could potentially work their way up and pass selection? Or does it require a certain type of person?



If you're asking can any relatively healthy person become fit enough to pass selection, I would guess yes.

If you're asking whether or not any super physically fit person can pass selection, I would guess no.

No one is going to get fit enough to "breeze through" selection, no matter how fit they are. Those that pass, although obviously very physically fit, have a lot more to them that just being physically fit. There are some super human athletes out there that probably wouldn't last 24 hours at selection.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Nov 2016)

On fitness, it depends on how the performance level of "SOF fitness" is defined.  There are only so many Usain Bolt or Michael Phelps in the world...statistically speak.  It is unrealistic to say that anyone could be a world-class 100m sprinter...or a SOF assaulter/operator...if they train hard enough.

On being able to pass selection...probably fair to say that those who have been capable of, and focused on it, have passed selection.  Those that can't, haven't.  If that seems like a trite answer, maybe ask not about the specifics, but why ask the question in the first place?  There's a huge range of factors that come into play, so trying to put some answer together that is more than a truism, is of questionable value.

:2c:

Regards
G2G


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Nov 2016)

danteh said:
			
		

> First off I understand that it is as much (if not more) mental fitness and endurance rather than physical fitness but no one can deny that it plays a huge role in the role of an operator. In my opinion mental fatigue can be lowered through lack of physical fatigue. Someone who is struggling to keep up physically is going to be mentally drained alot faster than someone who isn't struggling.
> 
> So a debate came up today at work questioning whether or not any current member of the CF could potentially work their way up and breeze through the physical aspects of selection. We used JTF2 as the topic but really any elite level group ie Delta, Seals, SAS etc. A few people thought that genetics plays a huge role. To be able to have the muscular strength and endurance, aerobic capacity and power, anaerobic capacity, and the cardio to be successful requires a certain type of person. I (having horrible genetics in terms of athleticism) argued that any person could potentially train their way up to be successful but it would take alot of time and dedication. For example, to train for both strength and endurance side by side would require a quite unique routine making sure each are getting equal focus.
> 
> It was an interesting debate so I ask you guys. If you look around your work, do you think anyone of your coworkers (with the dedication and will to succeed) could potentially work their way up and pass selection? Or does it require a certain type of person?



Genetics plays a huge role in physical abilities.  Yes people can work there way up to a certain level but at a certain point genetics will win out, you only need to look towards professional sport to realize this is the case.  Selections are about a lot more than just physical abilities as pretty much everyone that does a selection is physically fit.  It's the same with IQ, some people just aren't as intelligent, there's no way to change that.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Nov 2016)

danteh said:
			
		

> First off I understand that it is as much (if not more) mental fitness and endurance rather than physical fitness but no one can deny that it plays a huge role in the role of an operator. In my opinion mental fatigue can be lowered through lack of physical fatigue. Someone who is struggling to keep up physically is going to be mentally drained alot faster than someone who isn't struggling.
> 
> So a debate came up today at work questioning whether or not any current member of the CF could potentially work their way up and breeze through the physical aspects of selection. We used JTF2 as the topic but really any elite level group ie Delta, Seals, SAS etc. A few people thought that genetics plays a huge role. To be able to have the muscular strength and endurance, aerobic capacity and power, anaerobic capacity, and the cardio to be successful requires a certain type of person. I (having horrible genetics in terms of athleticism) argued that any person could potentially train their way up to be successful but it would take alot of time and dedication. For example, to train for both strength and endurance side by side would require a quite unique routine making sure each are getting equal focus.
> 
> It was an interesting debate so I ask you guys. If you look around your work, do you think anyone of your coworkers (with the dedication and will to succeed) could potentially work their way up and pass selection? Or does it require a certain type of person?



Yes. But failure rates for SAS selection, for example, are astronomical. They usually start with about 150 all ranks, all experienced NCOs & Officers, and finish with about 10 to 15 personnel 6 months later. 

Non-SF but probably SOF-like Parachute Regiment? 50-70% failure rate over 3 week Pre-Para Selection. All Arms Commando Course, over 5 weeks? Similar.


----------



## dgilroy9 (23 Jan 2017)

yes, easily.
anything is attainable with the right amount of dedication and discipline. 

that being said not many people have that right attitude and level of discipline to get to that level, but yes if you're asking if anything who's considered healthy can do it, the answer would be yes.

Genetics don't play any significant role.  Anyone can learn to become physically fit.  You don't start out athletic in your life, you become it by practice and your routine and how you're raised or brought up, in certain conditions and surroundings.  In regards to muscle growth and size, and shape, then yes that's genetically determined for the most part. But that doesn't affect anything in regards for training for SOF.


----------

